# Bafles tipo Meyer



## Mastodonte Man (Oct 22, 2012)

Hola amigos, recientemente estaba por la red investigando sobre los bafles para sonido profesional y encontre, aparte de los line array, uno tipo de bafle que se me hace muy raro, los bafles tipo Meyer.

Mi duda es si alguno de ustedes sabe porque tienen esa "bala" atravezada en las bocinas y que tal suenan estos y si es recomendable para sonido de alta potencia, si es que van mejor que los bafles tipo Concert.

SALUDOS!!!

*BAFLES TIPO MEYER:*


----------



## detrakx (Oct 23, 2012)

Hola Mastodonte, esos sistemas son de muy alta eficiencia. Son los antesesores de Line Arrays, de echo estos tambien pueden utilizarse como Arrays. Todo depende de su cobertura (angulo de radiacion).
Esos objetos que estan ubicados en el centro de los parlantes son correctores de fase y evitan cancelaciones.
Saludos.


----------



## jlaudio (Oct 24, 2012)

pues esas balas que estan alfrente del parlante sirve para que los medios y las voces o sonidos en ese rango de frecuencia tenga un aumento y atenua los bajos que se "cuelan" por decirlo asi crea un acustico para los medios, o refuerza los medios por la forma que tiene, seria mejor si lo oyeras para que entendieras que es lo que hacen en si, se utilizan mayor mente en potencia de los 500 watts para arriba por ejemplo en los picos ak en la costa pero ya se han sustituido por los line array


----------



## Yamith253 (Abr 6, 2018)

No se pero para mi suena mejor y con mayor presencia los tipo meyer que los array.... he probado los dos modelos de medios y me parece mejor el meyer.. en medio bajos y medio altos suenan con una claridad increible buen tono... los array debe estar en un angulo especifico para poderlos escuchar bien y son muy chillones... no he escuchado un array que suene claro


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 6, 2018)

Los line-array se controlan por computadora por que lo que buscan es gestionar el lobulo de radiacion y enfocarlo en una zona especifica sin desperdiciar sonido hacia arriba y hacia abajo.
Si son "chillones" es por que estan mal ecualizados y/o no tienen control computarizado y reparten sonido para todos lados.

Yo estuve en el recital de Phil Collins en Argentina, y los line-array sonaban con una definicion y claridad alucinantes. Conclusion: el que los controlaba sabia lo que estaba haciendo.

Los line-array no son baffles comunes puestos en una "curva" cualquiera con cualquier parlante adentro, y si los arman copiando y sin analisis no esperen lograr buenos (ni siquiera mediocres) resultados.


----------



## Yamith253 (Abr 7, 2018)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Los line-array se controlan por computadora por que lo que buscan es gestionar el lobulo de radiacion y enfocarlo en una zona especifica sin desperdiciar sonido hacia arriba y hacia abajo.
> Si son "chillones" es por que estan mal ecualizados y/o no tienen control computarizado y reparten sonido para todos lados.
> 
> Yo estuve en el recital de Phil Collins en Argentina, y los line-array sonaban con una definicion y claridad alucinantes. Conclusion: el que los controlaba sabia lo que estaba haciendo.
> ...


Si yo eso lo se que son controlados por software debido a la curvatura de ahi la definicion de array.... igual para la gente del monton la gran mayoria diria yo que no tienen ni idea del porque se llama array y de todos los sistemas a tener en cuenta para su buen funcionamiento... en cuanto al sonido chillon como le habia mencionado eran equipos y bafles originales y yo los describí asi porque de frente el sonido es claro pero al colocarme hacia otra direccion en diagonal de los bafles no se escuchaba para nada bien ( distorsionado y chillon ) ... bueno tal vez aun no he escuchado un buen equipo original por eso lo describo asi.... de momento me quedo con los tipo meyer que sin tanto cuento suenan excelente


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 7, 2018)

Es normal que no se escuche muy bien si te ubicas en diagonal con el array, ya que probablemente te estes ubicando fuera del lobulo programado. Pero con una ubicacion correcta de LOS arrayS este problema no deberia aparecer, al menos hasta los limites del area de cobertura.


----------



## Yamith253 (Abr 7, 2018)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Es normal que no se escuche muy bien si te ubicas en diagonal con el array, ya que probablemente te estes ubicando fuera del lobulo programado. Pero con una ubicacion correcta de LOS arrayS este problema no deberia aparecer, al menos hasta los limites del area de cobertura.


Es ahi el dilema de los arrays... dependiendo del angulo de ubicacion cambia el tono de sonido.. con los tipo meyer no ocurre eso... pero bueno cada quien usa lo que necesite le parezca o hasta donde el bolsillo lo permita


----------

